# Kennels



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

So I find myself in need of a quick portable kennel design. These kennels will initially be set up in my garage but eventually moved outside and have a dog house added to the exterior. Kennels will be for Mals/GSDs.

I am looking for something inexpensive and easy to set up/ move.

I am looking at something like this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ASPCA-Hea...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

Or two of these:

http://www.petsmart.ca/dog/crates-g...d36-19845/cat-36-catid-100013?_t=pfm=category

Can always rig a wood and corrugated material roof to the top when we move outside,

Any thoughts?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive had 3 lucky dog kennels for about 10-12 years. the silver galvanized ones. (for my personal use)

Cant complain too much, after all this time one panel finally had some rust that compromised it..

I bought the tops that go with the 5" wide one with the tarps. a mali jumped up and liked to hang from the tarp from her teeth. so that got tore up pretty quickly.

I am happy with these kennels for the price, but I would not expect them to be used for commercial use, or to last forever, because they are just cheaper/thinner gauge kennels. 

They are currently working great for some ornery roosters that cant be trusted to interact with the females without stomping them into the ground and raping them,,,


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would also use at least 2 if not 3 latches on each gate.

1 latch is fine for roosters


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Joby leaning towards the walmart ones too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Avoid the big box store kennels that have rounded corners on the gates. It's way to easy for a pup or small dog to get it's head through those corners. Escape at best and choking at worst. 

Their chain link is also to small a gauge for a dog that may be hard on fence wire.

The ones your looking at are all pretty much welded metal. Keep up the maintenance or they can rust quickly from dog urine.


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

I use chainspots,the chain on a swivel anchored into the ground with an O ring and swivel on the collar,and a house made of ply,treated with a felted roof and filled with pro-bed.

costs about £50-£60 each not including bedding,more hygienic and better for the dog imo but not for everyone.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Thanks Joby leaning towards the walmart ones too.


I got mine at Menards, cost about 900-1000 I think for (14) 5' x6' panels, roofs and hardware, plus I got 3 extra gate panels instead of plain panels in that count, so 6 gaits in total for more versatility..

I've changed them around plenty of times. from 1-2-3 kennels to training hides to using them at events to


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is some of it at a show we did 5 years ago... dog was placed in down on one side, handler walks around to other side and gets attacked by the decoy dog has to figure out how to get in, with side wing bottle curtains for another scenario, and a 15' long dogwalk over it straight jump off from 6" into giant pile of straw, for the OB/agility portion.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice. The walmart ones are not sold in Canada so going to have to bring them across the boarder. Hopefully can winch them down to the roof of my expedition.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Tractor supply has a number of welded wire kennels also, don't know if there is one near you or not. If my link doesn't work, just go to http://www.tractorsupply.com, search for kennel, and then sort highest priced to lowest to get past the crates.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ype=SimpleSearch&bCrumbCatIds=&pageView=image


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Kadi, checked those, the price of the walmart ones is better by about 100


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I use the kennels from the k9 kennel store with the canvas roofs. I have had them for 5 years in snowy weather and they have held up. They are easy to assemble and I had a good experience with the company

Lisa
www.denverdogdynamics.com


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a few of the lucky dog ones - they are ok a little small but could be made larger by adding panels but my dogs have pounded them and still holding up outside but they must be secured down well as even though the mesh seems durable enough they are still light weight and the dogs will push them around.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

brad robert said:


> i have a few of the lucky dog ones - they are ok a little small but could be made larger by adding panels but my dogs have pounded them and still holding up outside but they must be secured down well as even though the mesh seems durable enough they are still light weight and the dogs will push them around.


good point 

I had mine attached to doghouses that weighed a couple hundred pounds each probably.. and water pipe into the ground sticking up through the upright bottoms on the corners, when just using them as 3 side by side.

Currently this is the setup, which served me very well over this past winter in Wisconsin, I used a few poly tarps to cover the back of the kennels on the outside and over the roof as well, and later when the wind was bad, I put tarp on first panels on front as well, the ones by the doghouses. took 13 panels to do this, 8 total for front/back, 4 for the roof (2 straight in the middle and 2 angled to lay on top of 5' wide (green colored in pic) doghouses with pitched roof about 4' tall on the front side of doghouse.) and 1 panel to separate in the middle to make it 2 kennels. each 5x10'
I angled them to the roof of the doghouse to avoid having to have any end panels, the doghouse IS the end panel

you can clamp the panels as roof panels, they just overhang because they are 6' tall and only 5' wide,

the roosters love it... LOL


----------

